# Worth county



## worthdoles (Oct 27, 2010)

Keep me updated , when they go to chasing im in the wind. three hour drive for me and i can take what ever week i want off......


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Oct 29, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing for Worth?  I already have the week around Veterans Day off so will be hunting no matter what but was curious about the activity.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 30, 2010)

I usually get to hunt 3-4 times a week, its starting to pick up.

Scrapes are starting to pop up everywhere too.  I saw 15-20 deer last week on one hunt and not a single buck acted like he cared about the ladies.  But the day before yesterday I watched a spike chase the heck out of a few does.  Its getting close


----------



## worthdoles (Oct 31, 2010)

So the next few weekends should be good.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 31, 2010)

It should be.  I killed a 130" ten two years ago that came in snort wheezing and grunting on November 3rd, but a buddy killed a 120" 8pt chasing a doe on November 28th.  Both within 200 yards of each other.  So really the entire month of November is hot.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea I figured our seeking phase is usually around Nov 5th - Nov 11th.  That's when over the past 5-6 years I've seen that activity and more bucks are up in singles and just passing through.  Then around the 10th or so we start seeing actual chasing.  

The key right now is finding that first doe on the property that comes into heat.  I was there for that show a few years ago on my property and saw the doe come flying by the stand (clear cut) with 5 bucks on her tail.   The first three were actively running after her the 4th trotting behind 100 yards or so and the largest deer was 3 minutes behind (he's on the wall).  That rutting activity usually lasts until Thanksgiving on our farm.  

Do you'll feel like though there is a lull in the middle of the "peak rut"?  The reason I ask this is because we have days during the rut where we might only see one buck all day.  I think that the others might be locked up with a doe and since she's not moving much we just don't see them?  I think the best way to think about the rut is that it's a marathon and individual animals will be a different stages during the action.  I saw a graph in a hunting magazine with the three stages in wave format with them peaking at different times but all three were going on at the same time.  I've always found it easier to kill a buck during the earlier stages before they get locked up with a doe and are traveling cross county.  Although I do love to hunt funnels especially targeting bucks that I know are out of there home property.  Even though the most exciting thing to hear is two running deer coming towards your stand.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2010)

We are just across the line in Crisp and kill our biggest deer every year the weekend before or the week of thanksgiving..Then have killed a couple big uns the week after christmas..Either way..I'll be there every chance I get through November


----------



## worthdoles (Nov 1, 2010)

I hear ya, i have hunted in worth county(doles) for six years and the third weekend November has always been golden.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm headed up tomorrow.  I hope they are up and moving.


----------



## DewBear (Nov 8, 2010)

They are moving!!!
Seeking just before the chase stage.
Hunt NOW!!!!


----------



## worthdoles (Nov 9, 2010)

I hunted hard sat,sun and monday and didnt see any mature bucks on our farm. maybe next weekend will be better


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 11, 2010)

We've seen some mature bucks the past 2 days.  Lots of smaller deer as well.  Took an 8pt yesterday morning and will be headed back through the rest of the weekend looking for the big one.  Hopefully the big bucks will take up the chasing and pushing like the little ones are doing now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 11, 2010)

Im at my club now. Got here in time to hunt this evening. Saw one lone doe. Sure was warm. Maybe in the morning will be better.


----------



## Triple T (Nov 11, 2010)

Hunted this afternoon 11/11/10 and saw 5 bucks chasing this 1 doe real hard. The biggest was a 6pt ,then a 4 point rest was spikes.
Think its on or its really close!!!


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Dad killed a great one yesterday evening and I took a really good one this evening.  Some are in the seeking phases some are in the chasing phase.  We've seen everything but breeding since Tuesday on our farm.  Mostly seeking so hunt those funnels.


----------

